# Phrag. Eumelia Arias



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope Rob (Littlefrog Farm) sees this one. 
(schlimii x kovachii)


----------



## tenman (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG! Now THAT's beautiful!!! The dorsal contrast just makes it pop! I want one!!!!

Seriously, that needs awarding.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow! I really like the bloom. Nice contrast between the dorsal and petals.


----------



## Dido (Jan 10, 2012)

I need one too. 

Now on the wishlist


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy S*** Dot! A super pink schlimii!! It must be huge too.


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! What is an awesome flower Dot!


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice. I like the color, especially if you captured it correctly. That is what I was hoping to see. Mine is nice, yours is nicer. I might have to keep the rest...

It might last til judging, and I'd be happy to take it for you. Or if you could get it to one of the usual judging crowd, I'm sure they'd take it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Holy S*** Dot! A super pink schlimii!! It must be huge too.


The NS is just a tat over 3".



littlefrog said:


> Very nice. I like the color, especially if you captured it correctly. That is what I was hoping to see. Mine is nice, yours is nicer. I might have to keep the rest...
> 
> It might last til judging, and I'd be happy to take it for you. Or if you could get it to one of the usual judging crowd, I'm sure they'd take it.


When is judging, Rob? The 21st? It probably won't last until the GR show on the 28th. I would like to have it judged. The color is pretty close on my monitor. It's a really nice flower.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 10, 2012)

Wonderful Dot. I like the contrast between the petals and the dorsal and synsepal.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 10, 2012)

21st, yes. Although I think Cincinnati is the second weekend. 

Rob


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 10, 2012)

:drool:

That is all


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Where did you get it?!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Haven't seen a pale dorsal like that in kovachii hybrids before - what were the parents? Amazing photo too! 

A mixing of two great species! 

schlimii and kovachii hybrids!!!:clap::drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so in love! :smitten:


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2012)

That's wonderful! I LOVE the white dorsal. It's taken the best from each parent. Wow!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 11, 2012)

That is really beautiful!! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 11, 2012)

That is just absloutely gorgeous. Unfortunately that means that I now have to add it to my ever expanding wish list. So many more still left to collect...


----------



## e-spice (Jan 11, 2012)

A super nice one. Fantastic photography skills as usual.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 11, 2012)

that is great.love the colors


----------



## wojtek (Jan 11, 2012)

B E A U T I F U L !!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2012)

very very nice!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it. 

I have two but they are growing terribly slowly.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay...!!  
Very nice, I'll take one if you get rid of them Rob!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 11, 2012)

:drool::drool:That's adorable!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2012)

littlefrog said:


> 21st, yes. Although I think Cincinnati is the second weekend.
> 
> Rob


It is, but I don't think Bill is going.



jjkOC said:


> Wow! Where did you get it?!


From littlefrog Rob.



Kevin said:


> That's awesome! Haven't seen a pale dorsal like that in kovachii hybrids before - what were the parents? ...


Maybe Rob knows -- the tag didn't give clonal names.



John M said:


> That's wonderful! I LOVE the white dorsal. It's taken the best from each parent. Wow!


When I saw that white dorsal, my heart skipped several beats and I really couldn't believe my luck! Still can't.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 11, 2012)

I confess that I purchased them, I didn't make the cross. I don't believe any of the tags came with clonal names for the parents. I've been presuming that they are all out of the same grex, but I suppose it could have been done a couple different ways.

I still have some left, but I don't know how many. Haven't had a chance to count them and I'm really thinking I want to bloom more of them out!

Dot, if it is anything like the one I bloomed, it will last for about three weeks. So it could make it to Ann Arbor.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 11, 2012)

That's very charming! One of the nicest of the kovachii primaries I've seen!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2012)

Almost all has been said (written ): Beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice glitz!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice! I like the contast dorsal /petal too...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2012)

littlefrog said:


> ...Dot, if it is anything like the one I bloomed, it will last for about three weeks. So it could make it to Ann Arbor.


We'll see. I took the photo the first day it was fully open, but now the petals are turning a bit, so the form isn't quite as good -- but there is another bud...

Rob, did yours keep it's awarded form, or did the petals curve?


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine was awarded a couple weeks after opening. It didn't really change over that time, which surprised me. I only got one flower though, glad yours is going to have another one.

Can I borrow your picture for my talk this weekend?


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

St. Louis judging is tomorrow.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 13, 2012)

littlefrog said:


> Mine was awarded a couple weeks after opening. It didn't really change over that time, which surprised me. I only got one flower though, glad yours is going to have another one.
> 
> Can I borrow your picture for my talk this weekend?



Sure! Say "hi" to my AA friends!


----------



## koshki (Jan 15, 2012)

*I am so weak...*

Alex Challis spoke at the MOS meeting this afternoon, and what do you think he had on the sales table??? 

Three or four of Rob's crosses, all in various stages of spike/bud.

I chose one in low spike, thinking it would weather the transition to my growing space better than a bud. We shall see!

It's a nice looking plant, very healthy.

I grow my schlimii (now sending up the third spike since I bought it last year) in Orchiata and with wet feet. Any reason this hybrid won't like the same conditions?

I'm very excited about this plant, but a little nervous, too. OrchidWiz doesn't have any cultural info on kovachii, and I feel a bit lost...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2012)

Which one did you get, Katherine?

I don't let my Phrags sit in water, but a lot of people do. Everyone's conditions are different.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 15, 2012)

koshki said:


> Alex Challis spoke at the MOS meeting this afternoon, and what do you think he had on the sales table???
> 
> Three or four of Rob's crosses, all in various stages of spike/bud.
> 
> ...



Just to be perfectly clear, I didn't make the crosses... So don't give me too much credit!

I've had good luck so far treating them like any other besseae/schlimii type hybrid. I've been growing them sitting in a bit of water. My system doesn't let me dump the water, but I do try to add enough water a couple times a week to keep the standing water pretty fresh. Low fertilizer.

Rob


----------



## koshki (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, Rob!


----------

